# Update From Australia



## Roy T. (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello All!

After a long and fruitless search for work (civil engineering) in the states, we packed up and moved to the land down under 3 months ago after having got our visa. (benbo, this is for you)

The long and short of it. After sending out hundreds of resumes for civil engineering work in Australia - nothing! My civil engineering career is officially over...

HOWEVER, having a masters degree in systems engineering and 8 years experience in said field (a second career before civil engineering) I landed a gig as IT Manager of a mid-size brokerage firm - salary $130k + bonus. About $40k more than any civil engineering position I was applying for.

Well, so, life has it's twists and turns. Would never have gotten this opportunity in the states (as I had been out of IT for 5 years) - and thrilled to FINALLY be out of civil engineering once and for all. I can now say i truly love what I do.

I will freely admit now that civil engineering was not for me. It is a noble profession and GOD bless those who are committed to it. I was absolutely not. I hated it. I am thrilled to be out. I hated the politics - here, there everywhere. I am all about money. Civil Engineering is a public service field. I just don't have that impulse in me. I am far too selfish

Got to do what makes you happy, I think that really comes out in interviews and even resumes.

So, I got my VISA (permanent resident) because I was a licensed civil engineer - got to be greatful for that. but never want to work in the field again.

My $0.04 AUD


----------



## benbo (Mar 19, 2011)

Roy T. said:


> After a long and fruitless search for work (civil engineering) in the states, we packed up and moved to the land down under 3 months ago after having got our visa. (benbo, this is for you)


Good Grief. What has it been? Six months and you come back here and specifically address me with a post? Sorry to tell you, but I had completely forgotten about you until now.

But then, I suspect I'm much more memorable than you are.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 19, 2011)

I guess I can cross Australia off my list...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 19, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I guess I can cross Australia off my list...


Where is Alaska on that list?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 20, 2011)

Pretty far down. I hate cold weather.


----------



## Dleg (Apr 6, 2011)

Roy T sent this picture from his new job.


----------

